# Caloric Question, and Workout Question



## islandjock (Apr 20, 2009)

I am doing Builts full body workout at the moment. On off days I've been eating between 1500-1800 calories, and I have also been doing this on weight training days...I just realized I'm probably burning some calories workout out...alot..I work pretty hard. So I'm basically wondering - and I know this is ballpark because you cannot tell how intense my workouts are (I work fast and hard, though) - how many calories am I burning in an hour long continuous workout? Is it approx 200, 500, 1000?

And also, how long should I stick with the full-body before moving on to something else? And what can anyone recommend would be a good 3 or 4 day split for a newb who just finished up the full body?


----------



## Built (Apr 20, 2009)

Hey there Island boy!  Nice to hear from you!

I have a new split for you, but first, is your weight dropping?


----------



## islandjock (Apr 21, 2009)

Hey Built! No...my weight has remained a constant 168-174. I have consistently maintained a caloric deficit though, I've logged everything and been using fit-day. Only one day in the past three weeks have I gone over 2000 calories, I know that it can't be that I'm building muscle because I'm on a deficit, so I'm not really sure what the deal is. I'd love to try a split and am all ears!


----------



## Built (Apr 21, 2009)

You're clearly not in a deficit if you're not dropping weight. If your weight is stable, you're at maintenance. 

How do you feel?

Also, what's your 5-rep max for squat, dead and bench? This will help me figure out where you're at. What do you weigh and how tall are you?


----------



## islandjock (Apr 21, 2009)

My five rep max for squats is 120lbs plus the bar, my deadlift I'm not sure I've been lifting kind've light to get the form down, but I'd say prob 60 kg plus the bar, I've been doing the dumbell benchs and improved from 35-45 with 8 reps, my 5 rep max is prob. 50. I'm 5'11, and at this moment am 167 lbs. I totally understand I'm not a physical anomaly, and that if I'm on a deficit I should be losing weight, I wonder if simply where I've had my caloric deficit is actually just where my stable intake area is, and I should increase my deficit from there. Either that my counting needs work.

I feel pretty good, my chinups have gotten way better, I've increased the weights in all my exercises, I definately feel like I look better, so no complaints whatsoever.


----------



## Built (Apr 21, 2009)

Well, if you want to gain, eat a bit more. If you want to lose, eat a bit less. If you're comfortable where you are, leave it alone. There, ambiguous enough for you? LOL!

Have a look at what I just offered nkira a few days ago. Look like it could fit for you?

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/training/98772-desperately-need-routine.html#post1887929


----------



## islandjock (Apr 21, 2009)

I actually am alright with where I am weight-wise, I think at 5'11 getting towards 160 sounds too light. haha it was ambiguous but I know exactly what you mean. I actually read that thread last night about the split with NKIRA, and already copied and pasted it into a word document because I wanted to start that one next week, it looks great!

Here's a quick question I've never really thought about before, but if I maintain the consumption of my homeostatic caloric intake, and keep working out, should I expect gains, losses, or neither?


----------



## Built (Apr 21, 2009)

Probably losses over a long period of time. You'd get tighter and leaner, but a little smaller.


----------



## islandjock (Apr 21, 2009)

Cool, I'm alright with leaning out a little bit. Thanks Built, your advice has always been incredibly helpful, I'm going to finish this week off with your full body workout, and then jump right into that three day split! Now I have to go to the Library and study marine invertebrate zoology, got a final exam tommorow!


----------



## Built (Apr 21, 2009)

Awesome. Read the full version here: Got Built? » Baby Got Back


----------

